# Carved Stone?. No. CEMENT



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

Why have we been told since school days, old classic temples was made in beauty marble and stone?

It's better, easier and more practical using cement.

Was roman concrete better than what is used nowadays?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL0BB2PRY7k_



Here are some photoes:

CONCRETE, CONCRETE, CONCRETE
(Somewhere in Sicilia, Sophia Loren's movie)


----------



## Knowncitizen (Dec 8, 2020)

Photo's not showing?
EDIT: Never mind, my place of work is blocking them. Home office is still on VPN, DOH!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

more....

















enigmatv.com
evidence of concrete and cement in antique egypt


----------



## msw141 (Dec 8, 2020)

interesting.  do scientists/historians say that Romans used cement for things like columns and buildings?  I know they credit romans for making the first concrete, but I thought it was used in roads and stuff.  I don't know that I've ever heard either way what it was used in.  my guess is that historians are opposed to widespread applications because they won't even consider that the pyramid blocks were poured instead of cut.

another interesting thing about those egyptian statues, besides some of the damaged spots looking like it reveals concrete was used, is that I've seen it said that they have perfect symmetry.  Those "carved" heads are perfect mirror images left and right.  In my mind, this provides more support that they're molded, since you could use the same mold to form both halves and that would make them perfectly symmetrical.

One thing that I think scientists are ignoring because to them it would be heretical, is what do some common man-made materials look like with extreme age.  if I poured a huge concrete slab, I wonder what it would look like if left out in the elements for 2000-5000 years.  I suspect it would resemble natural stone, or at least natural shaped stone.  The stones at Macchu Piccu doesn't really look natural, but it's assumed they've been worked to make it look how they do.  I think we're mistaking a lot of formed stones for quarried because we don't consider what a couple millennia will do to man-made materials.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

This was glorious.

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/lion-of-mosul-replica-trnd/index.html


----------



## Scott Freeman (Dec 8, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it was concrete!  It's exasperating that people still think so much of this was carved.  I still have to post links to Coade Stone when perfectly reputable authors start in with carving all the world's marble.


----------



## dakotamoon (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks to Conspiracy R Us for this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSM0O22-m6g  

There actually was a compound called "Roman Cement" that has decorated all of the red brick in creation - They claim they lost the formula - and had to re-engineer the roman cement - in the 1970's .. BS of the highest grade.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 9, 2020)

dakotamoon said:


> Thanks to Conspiracy R Us for this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSM0O22-m6g
> 
> There actually was a compound called "Roman Cement" that has decorated all of the red brick in creation - They claim they lost the formula - and had to re-engineer the roman cement - in the 1970's .. BS of the highest grade.


https://www.quora.com/What-effect-d...sing-blood-in-their-concrete-mix-have?share=1


----------



## Potato (Dec 9, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> This was glorious.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/style/article/lion-of-mosul-replica-trnd/index.html


I believe these buildings were reconstructed from the fallen ruins in modern times. The metal beams and rebar is from the time when it was put back together.

Shapur had both Hatra and Dura-Europos razed to the ground and neither was ever rebuilt. In AD 363 the Roman historian Ammianus Marcellinus described Hatra as ‘an old city lying in the midst of a desert and long since abandoned.’ 

*The desert preserved the ruins of Hatra, which were excavated, conserved and restored by Iraqi archaeologists in the 1960s and 1970s.* The city famously served as the film location for the opening scene of _The Exorcist _in 1973. Its very remoteness likely protected it from damage and looting in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq invasion, but the city was captured by ISIS in 2014. 

Hatra’s embattled history, from the Romans to ISIS | Apollo Magazine (apollo-magazine.com)


----------



## ThreeSocks (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't always see what he sees, but I think WISE UP has it right. The same things we build today, have been built throughout history.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 9, 2020)

msw141 said:


> another interesting thing about those egyptian statues, besides some of the damaged spots looking like it reveals concrete was used, is that I've seen it said that they have perfect symmetry.  Those "carved" heads are perfect mirror images left and right.  In my mind, this provides more support that they're molded, since you could use the same mold to form both halves and that would make them perfectly symmetrical.




Obviously artificial stone, and some knowledge lost or controlled in very few hands.

Egyptian symmetry (a sort of artificial stone and a 3D imprimation or something like that)




We use actually poor materials, our houses will be completely dissappeared in less than 200 years.
So people in the future wlll have less information of the past.

What about this?




False narrative, and that kind of people on youtube monetizing videos will tell you
UFO, Nibiru, Ancient Astronauts.
https://www.ufosightingsdaily.com/2015/08/megalithic-devils-doorway-in-peru-has.html
A sacred door (votive offering) use. That's all. They are not going to be far from that.
Official Science Academics ARE NOT to expand knowledge but to control it.

If we figure out from another point of view (less controlled). What could we see?

Archaelogist says this is a carved rock. I think it could be some kind of artificial stone (maybe), or simply a sort of concrete
that (sometimes it happens under certain circumstances) the time has PETRIFIED.

Knowing that some "old" artifacts comes from a fast petrification it's a problem on the geological time scale.

The thing is you find absurd artifacts.

https://metallicman.com/laoban4site/the-hammer-inside-the-rock-the-london-hammer/?print=print


Classified as ooparts, or being hidden in a drawer.

The hammer above has "millions of years" , or it has been brang to us "by pleyadians", or whatever any other reason
except (occam's razor), to think about that maybe, (maybe), there are some very fast petrification process and this object is simply
150 years old for instance.

By discovering the "petrification card", you take down a lot of fairy tales.

But watching the world out of fairy tales will give you information, and you'll be "uncontrolled".

If you observe the votive door above (in Peru), I think several possibilities. I think maybe it's another petrification process (even the upper layers suggest a sort of mud flood). Maybe what you see (now in vertical position), was at floor level (horizontally), and maybe what you see it's really old (several millennia) -as not old petrification process works the same- but it's not a "votive" thing but simply a piece of industry, from people from the past, where some metallic artifact  matching the "door" has been lost.
(Look up the oxidation spot at the left side)

Thinking about like this, you get "not proper" information (cyclic cataclysms). And by hidding the "petrification card" elites can modelate our past as far as they wish.

They can create "old evidences", from "ancient astronauts" whenever they wanted. The same for artificial stone.

By that reason, Davidovits was roughly disacredited.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Davidovits


----------



## codis (Dec 9, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Was roman concrete better than what is used nowadays?


Don't ignore economics.
"Was lange hält, das bringt kein Geld."
Meaning, making lasting stuff makes less money. Related planned obsolescence.
I have been long enough in the engineering business (electronics, not construction) to know for sure that devices are designed to hold out for the guaranteed duration. Larger companies even pay engineers to make sure the don't hold too long after that. A former classmate of mine told me about a "white goods" company.
The Germans built most of their bunker in WWII with water glass and very little to no extender (usually sand), to make it more bombing resistant.


----------



## Huaqero (Dec 9, 2020)

DELPHI Concrete ...
Where you can find *all* the stone peculiarities seen in Peru, Bolivia, Egypt, etc. _*in one place*_!

Huge blocks, knobs, polygonal fittings, metal bindings, precision forms, soft-looking surfaces, machined cuts, 'veins', ... you name it !


Enjoy, starting with the Omphalos stone :





























































(this last one looks identical to the cement floor of the ramp in my car parking, lol)​


----------



## khaoz (Dec 9, 2020)

Lol, they don't talk about it, because it is not possible to make Vikings-Romans-primitive cultures ) 
1) Concrete is an industrial thing. A developed industry is needed to extract concrete, gravel pellets. (Metallurgy; chemistry; explosives; crushers; power plants; lasers and laser sharpening; diamond drills) 
2) There are different objects. 
-) There are objects in the stones. Unknown holes (pits). Someone was taking samples with an unknown Melting technology.
 -) There is a cast sculpture.
 -) There are technologies of crushing, melting 
-) 3D printers 
-) Drills = for example, holes in precious stones (How were they drilled?) Or Egyptian vases from Diorite. Not necessarily to Egypt, you read the official history. Jewelers figured out how to sharpen Gemstones at the end of the 19th century according to the official history (How, with what, gems were drilled and grinded is not known before) 
Some sculptures are made of real natural stone (1) and crushed / molten stone. The problem is that according to history, this period is occupied by viking-knight castles and other nonsense  
All these cultures can be divided: 
Strange Megalithic Civilization. 
Granite-Marble civilization (marble is a delicate material, but Granite is now used with difficulty). 
Brick and clay civilization.

You can look at Egypt. Here, the researcher Sklyarov wandered there. 

 You can not go to Egypt, but for example just look around at the buildings.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 9, 2020)

I used to believe the narrative of giant stones being carved out of mountains and then transported over miles of terrain, until I discovered WiseUp's channel. Everything makes a lot more sense now.  I have a hard time watching certain channels (such as Brien Foerster and Praveen Mohan) because they still insist on the everything-was-mysteriously-carved narrative, while ignoring the fact that it all looks like concrete with the Rebar rusted away, or even wood, plaster, and sandbags.



This looks to me like it was carved into the remnants of a giant tree, after the tree was cut down, but before it completely petrified. Or, it is the imprint of some giant machine part that was covered in mud and then rusted away, and now we are left with what everyone thinks is a mysterious alien time portal, or something.


----------



## khaoz (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't get too carried away with liquid concrete. Liquid concrete stone is the ugly Kennedy statue in Bonn. And there are strange statues that cannot be cast  (Is this some kind of next technology) (3d printers?) (Lasers?) The modern level gives us Micro Drilling Machines. Unfortunately, some of the corners-recesses-elements are not clear how they did it. Modern sculptors admit this, just their opinion is not interesting to anyone


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 9, 2020)

The Fortress of Peter and Paul is an enigma, how could the stones such as these pieces of granite be cut without machines, different angles, some square some round, some even spherical,


----------



## khaoz (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, you don't have to go to Machu Picchu. You can just walk and look at Blocks with pimples like in Peru, and polygonal walls


----------



## iggzy (Dec 10, 2020)

Quality difference old vs modern:
"Just add seawater: Ancient Roman concrete gets stronger over time"    


https://newatlas.com/roman-concrete-stronger-seawater/50343/


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 10, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> I have a hard time watching certain channels (such as Brien Foerster and Praveen Mohan) because they still insist on the everything-was-mysteriously-carved narrative, while ignoring the fact that it all looks like concrete with the Rebar rusted away, or even wood, plaster, and sandbags.
> 
> View attachment 3816
> 
> This looks to me like it was carved into the remnants of a giant tree, after the tree was cut down, but before it completely petrified. Or, it is the imprint of some giant machine part that was covered in mud and then rusted away, and now we are left with what everyone thinks is a mysterious alien time portal, or something.



Brien Foerster is good, but he will never tell you about artificial stone, concrete and petrification.

He lives on wonderfull fascinating ancient civilizations (maybe E.T) tours.
https://hiddenincatours.com
It's more funny-fancy his narrative to attract tourists to the trap.











Some of petrification process can react very fast (high temperatures, lack of oxygen and volcanic ashes).

What if some of the misteries of "cart roads" were simply mud that has been petrified?









From Sylvie Ivanova's NewEarth channel.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccb8PYA8g7A_


These Inca stones obviously are not carved but managed as plastiline.









Soft stone, or artificial stone.


----------



## khaoz (Dec 10, 2020)

There is soft Granite in nature. That is, when it appears. Official science says it was millions of years ago. Maybe these processes were not so long ago (1000-500), which made it possible to take it softer like Marble. But this is a strange theory. If we take BRICKS (this is the next civilization after Granite-Stone), it turns out that now there was clay everywhere. And this civilization was making Bricks that are BETTER than our modern ones. Laboratories measured, these bricks are M800-1500 marks. Modern bricks are m100-m200. (Modern bricks are made by robots and conveyors, huge furnaces, Technologists and craftsmen) Also imagine that these M800 bricks lie underground, sewers are made of them, they are not afraid of water. (Also the level of the masonry is the same as if the robots laid them. Very beautiful masonry. I mean houses with a suspicious foundation date. Yes, houses from the 1900s or 1950s made by workers did not really care about beauty.)


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> The Fortress of Peter and Paul is an enigma, how could the stones such as these pieces of granite be cut without machines, different angles, some square some round, some even spherical,
> 
> View attachment 3819View attachment 3820View attachment 3821



Obviously worldwide global civilization it seems.

Japanese fortress









https://hiddenincatours.com/could-t...apan-sit-on-an-older-ancient-megalithic-base/
They uses same concepts despite petersburg and tokyo fortress belongs to "different cultures".

It seems some knowledge has been forgotten or *forbidden* once time ago.

Nimrod Fortress


----------



## TurpinHero (Dec 13, 2020)

As I asked my tour guide at Sacsayhuaman...”was this place once a complete fortress/palace? If so, what was it’s original form/ design and where have all the other massive stones that formed this place been taken to? Where else nearby have they been used in other structures? And if it was only partially completed, what happened to cause this massive building effort to stall at the point we see today?”
Crickets....


----------



## Cemen (Dec 13, 2020)

Why only Roman concrete? The Romans and plinthu (Roman brick) were used everywhere.
Concrete + brick and we get a completely modern construction method.


----------



## Maroussia (Dec 13, 2020)

Зачем резать камень, его после придется нести, везти и поднимать. Лучше отлить. На днях догадалась: по-гречески камень - это _ ЛИТО_ (литография например). Читаем _ЛИТО_ вслух и переводим с русского: отлито. Что и требовалось доказать. Не трудно сделать мрамор, песчаник. Гораздо труднее изготовить гранит. Что можно использовать для производства гранита: песок, известь, соль железа, угольную пыль и смолу от сосны и ели. На севере всего этого много. Думаю, что гранит в Санкт-Петербурге так и делали, похоже есть даже следы на колоннах Исаакиевского собора


----------



## TurpinHero (Dec 13, 2020)

Maroussia said:


> Зачем резать камень, его после придется нести, везти и поднимать. Лучше отлить. На днях догадалась: по-гречески камень - это _ ЛИТО_ (литография например). Читаем _ЛИТО_ вслух и переводим с русского: отлито. Что и требовалось доказать. Не трудно сделать мрамор, песчаник. Гораздо труднее изготовить гранит. Что можно использовать для производства гранита: песок, известь, соль железа, угольную пыль и смолу от сосны и ели. На севере всего этого много. Думаю, что гранит в Санкт-Петербурге так и делали, похоже есть даже следы на колоннах Исаакиевского собора


Why cut a stone, then you will have to carry it, carry it and lift it.  Better to take a piss.  The other day I guessed: in Greek, stone is LITO (lithograph for example).  We read LITO aloud and translate from Russian: cast.  Q.E.D.  It is not difficult to make marble, sandstone.  It is much more difficult to make granite.  What can be used to make granite: sand, lime, iron salt, coal dust and tar from pine and spruce.  There is a lot of this in the north.  I think that granite was done in St. Petersburg, it looks like there are even traces on the columns of St. Isaac's Cathedral


----------



## Cemen (Dec 13, 2020)

I seem to be posting links on the old site, but I'll post more. Translated by google translator, but there is not much text there. And the photos speak for themselves.

Egyptian wraith. Parts 1-5.

https://gorojanin-iz-b.livejournal.com/80010.htmlhttps://petr-andreev.livejournal.comhttps://frogov.livejournal.com/39408.htmlhttps://alterhistory.livejournal.com/216316.htmlhttps://foto-history.livejournal.com/13031713.html
Strange, instead of the translated links, the original ones are loaded in Russian.
Apparently the functionality of the new forum is slightly different.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 14, 2020)

Cemen said:


> I seem to be posting links on the old site, but I'll post more. Translated by google translator, but there is not much text there. And the photos speak for themselves.
> 
> Egyptian wraith. Parts 1-5.
> 
> ...





Maybe this dates on the sculptures is about the guy responsible of the discovering, or some kind of "seal of approval" before sending the piece to a Museum. Middle 19th-Century had a sort of fever and the museums in big cities (Moscow, Berlin, London, París) appeared as a wonderfull new fashion.

People in the past never needed museums.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 16, 2020)

khaoz said:


> Don't get too carried away with liquid concrete. Liquid concrete stone is the ugly Kennedy statue in Bonn. And there are strange statues that cannot be cast  (Is this some kind of next technology) (3d printers?) (Lasers?) The modern level gives us Micro Drilling Machines. Unfortunately, some of the corners-recesses-elements are not clear how they did it. Modern sculptors admit this, just their opinion is not interesting to anyone


Yeah, Righta.
Fuck Yeahhh


































	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020



Cemen said:


> Why only Roman concrete? The Romans and plinthu (Roman brick) were used everywhere.
> Concrete + brick and we get a completely modern construction method.
> 
> View attachment 3980View attachment 3979View attachment 3978View attachment 3977View attachment 3976View attachment 3975



Herculaneum



Good columns.


----------



## khaoz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 27, 2020)

Something went wrong dude 

...........


----------

